# SilvrBck's Shrimp fajitas!



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Last night I made this and it was absolutely outstanding. Thought I'd share with my fellow LLG's!

1lb raw shrimp-peeled and deveined

for the marinade:

1/3 C olive oil

3 cloves garlic-minced

1 tsp salt

1 tsp freshly cracked black pepper

1 tsp chili powder

juice of 1 lime

1 tsp mexican ground oregano

1 jalepeno or 1 serrano or even 1 habanero pepper-seeded and minced

Mix that all up, taste for saltiness and add shrimp. Allow to marinade for at least 1 hour.

Cut up 1/2 large yellow onion and 1 large red or orange bell pepper into thin strips and mix together. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Heat a skillet over very high heat. Add some olive oil and then add the onion and pepper. Sautee until some of it starts to slightly char. Remove to a serving plate.

Drain the shrimp of most of the liquid portion of the marinade. Add the shrimp to the hot skillet and sautee, with all the little tasty bits from the marinade, for a couple of minutes until done. Scoop all of the shrimp and juice into a serving bowl.

Serve on a heated tortilla with shrimp, grilled onion/pepper mix, pepper jack cheese, salsa fresca, avocado slices, some black beans, and sprinkle with fresh lime juice. OMG this is making me hungry! Follow up with a CAO Brazilia Pirhana. 

SB


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Great, in a few weeks i am going to a town in Mexico with great Shrimps so i will try this . They dont have to be a specific size right?


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Great, in a few weeks i am going to a town in Mexico with great Shrimps so i will try this . They dont have to be a specific size right?


I think medium sized shrimp would work best but I really don't think it would matter much. Mmmmm fajitas!

SB


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Mexican Oregano? Will I find that in an average grocery store spice section- here in Florida?

Joe


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Heartpumper said:


> Mexican Oregano? Will I find that in an average grocery store spice section- here in Florida?
> 
> Joe


You can substitute regular ground oregano. No problem. 

SB


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Sounds outstanding. Thanks!

Joe


----------

